# yolo colorhouse?



## prototype66 (Mar 13, 2008)

I was surfing and came across this...
http://www.yolocolorhouse.com/pros/interior-paints-primer/
Has any of you tried this product or even heard of it?
This one is new to me. I see its also available online at HD so that right there puts up a red flag but you never know. Not available around here that I can see.


----------



## Metro M & L (Jul 21, 2009)

Haven't used it in years thank god. Horrible coverage. Watery to the point where a skilled brushman will inevitably drip and inside corners will often run. Also drips, splatters and sprays dry very very hard and are difficult to remove. Plan on three coats finish.

SW Harmony and Pro Green are much better options the one saving grace is the color palette is unique as is the finish of the paint.


----------



## Bender (Aug 10, 2008)

Kelly Moore carried it here for a couple of years. It never seemed to get traction and they pulled it. I think they were a bit ahead of the curve as far as 0 voc's.
I've used it a couple times. Not to bad a product. Has that nice slippery feel but coverage was still acceptable. We were double coating.

I think they are out of Seattle?


----------



## Damon T (Nov 22, 2008)

Bender said:


> Kelly Moore carried it here for a couple of years. It never seemed to get traction and they pulled it. I think they were a bit ahead of the curve as far as 0 voc's.
> I've used it a couple times. Not to bad a product. Has that nice slippery feel but coverage was still acceptable. We were double coating.
> 
> I think they are out of Seattle?


I think they're out of Portland. They sell it in Seattle at some of the lowes stores. Never tried it. They sent me a color palette, very confusing the way they label and name their colors.


----------



## Harmony Haus (Mar 7, 2013)

They're out of Oregon. I've used their paint on many projects. They have a great color palette that the majority of my customers really love but their paint has a lot of issues with consistency. They seem to be changing things up all the time from their cans to the formulas and everything in between. All the retailers in Chicago that carried their line have since phased it out and replaced it with Mythic.

Despite the issues that I came across with this paint I will say that it was a great option for my clients with Multiple Chemical Sensitivity afflictions and the like. Yolo doesn't have any reproductive toxins or mutagens in their paint so it is one of only a very few options available for truly sensitive people or certain health disorders.

Another thing I really like about this company is their environmental focus and sustainability efforts. They're active in their community too. I thought it was odd that Home Depot picked them up but they only sell it there out on the West Coast so maybe they were just looking to make it easier to get their product out. I know the two stores that I went to for it were little Main Street shops that specialized in non-toxic home products so the investment of a shaker and tint machine was huge for their operations.


----------



## Moonstruck (Jul 31, 2013)

Yolo is owned and operated by two women in Portland, OR. When Kelly Moore carried Yolo, they had it priced in the $40/gallon range, and dropped it because it didn't sell well. A couple of years ago, Lowe's tried selling it in 22 of their west-coast stores. Lowe's had it priced in the $25/gallon range, but dropped it after several months. 

I don't know if Lowe's dropped it due to lack of sales or because they changed paint buyers at headquarters. Yolo very well could have been a pet project of the previous Lowe's paint buyer.

Yolo paint is made by Kelly Moore in their Bay-Area facility, presumably to Yolo's specs.

I had the opportunity to brush and roll it once, and it looked good after two coats.


----------



## darren222 (Apr 7, 2014)

Dude some month ago i listen this color name but at that time i can not try it home now i want to think about for the paint in the house i concern the painter if he said that this pain is best then i will decide..


----------

